# ****ing ********!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Anyone who knows anything about me knows that one set of folks that I think should be recipients of a wasting disease that destroys the whole lot of them, are Hillbillies, bumpkins, slack-jawed yokels, inbreeders, ******** etc. A friend of mine recently sent me this url that had me laughing so hard, that my sides hurt for an hour afterward. Funny **** here people, and I recommend that you check out EVERY soundfile connected with this particular page; here goes:

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/mrbergis.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Sweet. The torment of ******** is gladly welcome.


----------

